# Smart car barista



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Anyone wanting a start up business look no further?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting your introduction...my life = now complete.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Mark! Is this your set up or are you selling set ups? If you wish to advertise on Coffee Forums UK please click here or contact an Admin via email [email protected] or send a PM to Tait, Glenn or Rhys.



DavecUK said:


> Thanks for posting your introduction...my life = now complete.


 Grab a cup and relax, Dave. Please don't be harsh to new members.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

PPapa said:


> Welcome to the forum, Mark! Is this your set up or are you selling set ups? If you wish to advertise on Coffee Forums UK please click here or contact an Admin via email [email protected] or send a PM to Tait, Glenn or Rhys.
> 
> Grab a cup and relax, Dave. Please don't be harsh to new members.


 Not selling set ups just my old one so can upgrade


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Trying to do someone a big favour if they want a start up as I started with it


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mick H said:


> Not selling set ups just my old one so can upgrade


 Ah I see - what's in your mind? There's a for sale section which you will be able to unlock once you are more active user.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

PPapa said:


> Ah I see - what's in your mind? There's a for sale section which you will be able to unlock once you are more active user.


 Thanks PPapa


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

It's no good on my drive PPapa someone could be selling the liquid gold for a few quid


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Someone may want a mobile coffee car and this is in tip top order.

Fracino duel fuel 2 group heads the real deal and I've had it since new so looked after every day


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome Mick,

As @PPapa said once you've settled into the forum you'll be able to list it over on the for sale section.

Might be worth posting a short introduction on the new members section and joining in on some threads. It's a great community we've got here and we always welcome new members, that said I don't think you'll have much success joining then immediately trying to sell a setup before anyone has any 'feel' for the kind of person you are.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Point taken igm45


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Welcome to the forum, Mark! Is this your set up or are you selling set ups? If you wish to advertise on Coffee Forums UK please click here or contact an Admin via email [email protected] or send a PM to Tait, Glenn or Rhys.
> 
> Grab a cup and relax, Dave. Please don't be harsh to new members.


 I suppose I just think using the introduction area to give a 1 liner of kit for sale, isn't exactly in the spirit of the forum and remember the majority of you thought I was wrong when I suggested removing the 5 post restriction for access to the sale areas. Which would stop this sort of wrongly placed post and keep all the sales stuff where it belongs.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I suppose I just think using the introduction area to give a 1 liner of kit for sale, isn't exactly in the spirit of the forum and remember the majority of you thought I was wrong when I suggested removing the 5 post restriction for access to the sale areas. Which would stop this sort of wrongly placed post and keep all the sales stuff where it belongs.


 Morning everyone hope you've all had your daily early morning caffeine fix,?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Well the 5 post restriction was easily overcome with multiple pieces of rubbish.

Ian


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Eyedee said:


> Well the 5 post restriction was easily overcome with multiple pieces of rubbish.
> 
> Ian


 ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Well the 5 post restriction was easily overcome with multiple pieces of rubbish.
> 
> Ian


 It's why I think the restriction is a big waste of time. This guy will advertise his setup, sell it or not, but like many others will probably not be heard from again unless there is something else to shift. It would be better just to let them post immediately into classifieds....of course no one agrees and we get this rubbish generated.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I agree-ish........

Let anyone come along and shove their stuff into "For Sale" as soon as they like.....
Everyone has the choice to investigate/buy it or whatever - and they may take into account the "history" of the seller (or indeed lack of it)..
This might allow members to grab a bargain (with all the caveats inherent).

It would certainly save many dozens/hundreds of (frankly pish-take) one liner/one smilie posts just to get up to the 5 post restriction
(once again members can react to that how they like).

I think the "issue" is that the restriction is to prevent "outsiders" gaining access to BUY bargains (without "contributing" to the forum in any other way...
At least an "unknown" seller MIGHT be giving someone a decent bargain... even if they are never heard from again....
an "unknown" buyer could just get the "benefit" with nothing given back......

Obviously the 5 posts of pish restriction isn't a real hurdle for buyer or seller.

I would like to see some sort of "hold prior to moderation" on new users posts... just to weed out this sort of piffle (And some of the more obvious spammers)...... OBVIOUSLY this would be an overhead for Mods... and I wouldn't volunteer to wade through the crap myself so can't really expect others to do so.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I go one step further, If I was selling something on the forum (not something I usually do, not sure I ever have). Then I would not care if the buyer was a member with 5 posts, or simply dropped on, seagulled the forum purchased my item and left. My interest is selling my item...I suspect most sellers of stuff would feel the same.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Drewster said:


> I agree-ish........
> 
> Let anyone come along and shove their stuff into "For Sale" as soon as they like.....
> Everyone has the choice to investigate/buy it or whatever - and they may take into account the "history" of the seller (or indeed lack of it)..
> ...


 Only doing someone a favour I think I'm ripping myself off with the price would never sell something dodgy.

If someone wants to earn a living with it they will as I have.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Mick H said:


> Only doing someone a favour I think I'm ripping myself off with the price would never sell something dodgy.
> 
> If someone wants to earn a living with it they will as I have.


 If it's something someone wants and they think it's a fair price then I'm giving somebody on this forum first shout.Rather than the outside world so by being a member your getting benefits


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I go one step further, If I was selling something on the forum (not something I usually do, not sure I ever have). Then I would not care if the buyer was a member with 5 posts, or simply dropped on, seagulled the forum purchased my item and left. My interest is selling my item...I suspect most sellers of stuff would feel the same.


 I think it could be argued both ways, and neither is right or wrong. One aspect that comes to mind . . . If I'm selling something here I tend to think I am offering forum members the chance to buy something they know will have been well cared for at a good price. If I want a better price I'd take it to eBay and not bother here. Or if I'm giving something away, I'm happy to do that with forum members but would be a bit miffed if someone joined just to nab a freebie!

But I KNOW there are many ways we can view this!


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

MildredM said:


> I think it could be argued both ways, and neither is right or wrong. One aspect that comes to mind . . . If I'm selling something here I tend to think I am offering forum members the chance to buy something they know will have been well cared for at a good price. If I want a better price I'd take it to eBay and not bother here. Or if I'm giving something away, I'm happy to do that with forum members but would be a bit miffed if someone joined just to nab a freebie!
> 
> But I KNOW there are many ways we can view this!


 Not posted this anywhere but here.

Have emailed coffee car businesses but they were happy with what they had but said would bare me in mind.

All the free advertising companies and we know who they are want it for nothing which is disrespectful so never go there.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> but would be a bit miffed if someone joined just to nab a freebie!
> 
> But I KNOW there are many ways we can view this!


 I'm sure if you were giving something away, you would never feel pressured let someone who just joined to grab it....I wouldn't


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mick H said:


> If it's something someone wants and they think it's a fair price then I'm giving somebody on this forum first shout.Rather than the outside world so by being a member your getting benefits


 Have you actually put this in the sales section with a price and info?


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> Have you actually put this in the sales section with a price and info?


 No as did not have permission to post it.

Think I rushed straight in and dropped a clanger posting it on the site.

I've had my own business 5 yes so not just a freeloader and do know a thing or too about coffee businesses and would give good free advice to anyone


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> Have you actually put this in the sales section with a price and info?


 Don't know how,?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mick H said:


> Don't know how,?


 Have a read of this first -

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/?do=embed

then post a new topic with it https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/36-for-sale-or-swap/ from here


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

jlarkin said:


> Have a read of this first -
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/11014-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines/?do=embed
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the help?


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Drewster said:


> I agree-ish........
> 
> Let anyone come along and shove their stuff into "For Sale" as soon as they like.....
> Everyone has the choice to investigate/buy it or whatever - and they may take into account the "history" of the seller (or indeed lack of it)..
> ...


 One thing I've learnt in my 5 years of selling coffee on the streets with my car.

NEVER JUDGE A BOOK BY IT'S COVER

Just because I came on this site to do someone a favour and make a good living out of the same thing I did does not make me a criminal or bad person.

Where I was placed I had to have a clear criminal record and treat people with respect.

Think on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pleased to confirm Mick and I are in dialogue.

I will be visiting this weekend.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mick H said:


> One thing I've learnt in my 5 years of selling coffee on the streets with my car.
> 
> NEVER JUDGE A BOOK BY IT'S COVER
> 
> ...


 You are quite right - Don't judge a book by it's cover....

Although I am totally at a loss as to why you quoted that post... a post that had nothing "judgemental" in it....
It would seem that you don't judge a post by its content?

But...
a) I am not convinced you came on this site to do anyone a favour...
as far as I can tell you came on this site to flog your car/machine (I am not judging that as good or bad - just a fact)
b) I have not the faintest idea if you make a good living out of it or if you've never made a penny....
and either way tbf I don't really care.
c) Also either way - wouldn't make you criminal or bad - as far as I am aware nobody has accused you of either...
d) Good for you - having a clear criminal record (I'll read that as you have NO criminal record)....
Generally speaking I expect or assume most people I meet have no criminal record
(there may well be exceptions - but I wouldn't have "known" and I wouldn't have assumed)
e) ditto with treating people with respect..... although that is pretty well a given in a service industry?
(Although I do remember certain "Chinese Restaurants" in London's China Town who made a "thing"
out of being rude and abrupt to customers)

If I were interested in buying your car/machine (which I'm not by the way) I'd do a couple of 
"Google" searches on the components to check prices etc to assess it's worth/value/how much of a bargain
it might be...
From that I might make a judgement about how much of a "favour" you were doing......

All that aside - I hope you'll hang about and contribute to the forum, 5 years "in the trade" will no doubt
give you a wealth of experience and I am sure you can give some good advice etc.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Drewster said:


> You are quite right - Don't judge a book by it's cover....
> 
> Although I am totally at a loss as to why you quoted that post... a post that had nothing "judgemental" in it....
> It would seem that you don't judge a post by its content?
> ...


 I aim to stay around after the car has gone.

I enjoyed selling people coffees of all description and them telling me they beat Costas and Starbucks hands down.

I enjoyed the job because I was passionate about the coffee I made so will give people advice on there predicaments wether it be there blends or there machines.

Every day I drove past a roasting factory on my way home and bought a fresh bag for the next day and therein lies the first and best bit of advice.

Cheers


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I noticed that you are Sheffield based. Whose beans were you picking up and serving ?


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Pollard's


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Puccini blend


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mick H said:


> Every day I drove past a roasting factory on my way home and bought a fresh bag for the next day and therein lies the first and best bit of advice.


How many days post roast the beans are?


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Never asked but foil bag always warm was a family business that's been doing it for 100 year plus


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

Smelt the coffee before you saw the factory


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mick H said:


> Pollard's


 Havent used them since the days that they had a shop behind Cole Bros.


----------



## Mick H (Jun 24, 2019)

working dog said:


> Havent used them since the days that they had a shop behind Cole Bros.


 All shops closed now used to have one on ecclesall road and in meadowhall


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I remember the meadowhall one. Think it was near where Sainsburys use to be


----------



## Pete10uk (Jan 3, 2021)

Mick H said:


> All shops closed now used to have one on ecclesall road and in meadowhall


 I know this is an old post but just incase someone finds this as I did, the Ecclesall Road Pollards Shop in Sheffield has not closed.

It is still there and I Frequent it on occasion! Not on a Monday though! as the service is slow on Mondays.


----------



## hysaf (Oct 17, 2020)

Mick H said:


> I aim to stay around after the car has gone.
> 
> I enjoyed selling people coffees of all description and them telling me they beat Costas and Starbucks hands down.
> 
> ...


 His aim to stay was kind of short lasting, last visit on the forum 5th of juy 2019  .



Pete10uk said:


> I know this is an old post but just incase someone finds this as I did, the Ecclesall Road Pollards Shop in Sheffield has not closed.
> 
> It is still there and I Frequent it on occasion! Not on a Monday though! as the service is slow on Mondays.


 Cheers for the info, am near Barnsley but I will put on my "want to go" list


----------

